# Schreibweise von Sonderzeichen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

Hallo,
hab da mal ne kleine Frage. Und zwar nach welcher Codierung sollte man Sonderzeichen wie z.B. das Euro Zeichen schreiben (Dezimal, Hexadezimal oder Entitiy)? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Eine Zeichenreferenz eines Zeichens – egal ob numerisch oder als Zeichen-Entity-Referenz – ist nur dann nötig, wenn die Zeichenkodierung des Dokuments diese nicht umfasst und auf das Unicode-Reservoir zurückgegriffen werden muss.

Welche Zeichenkodierung nutzt du denn?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

normalerwiese die ISO-8859-1 .


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Tja, die ISO-8859-1-Kodierung umfasst leider nur sehr wenig Zeichen (um genau zu sein nur 256 Zeichen). Würdest du hingegen beispielsweise die UTF-8-Kodierung benutzen, stünden dir eine Bandbreite von 1.114.112 Zeichen zur Verfügung, ohne auf Zeichenreferenzen zurückgreifen zu müssen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

Nun ich denke es spricht ja nichts dagegen auf die UTF-8 umzusteigen, oder? 
Habe ich dich nun richtig verstanden das es eigentlich egal ist welche Schreibweise bei der ISO-Codierung verwendet wird?


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

> Nun ich denke es spricht ja nichts dagegen auf die UTF-8 umzusteigen, oder?


Es spricht sogar einiges mehr dafür als dagegen.



> Habe ich dich nun richtig verstanden das es eigentlich egal ist welche Schreibweise bei der ISO-Codierung verwendet wird?


Wie ein Zeichen referenziert wird – wenn es denn nicht anders geht –, ist völlig egal.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

Auch wenn ich nerve  ,
was würde den dagegen sprechen?


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, mit welchem Editor du arbeitest, jedoch würdest du einen benötigen, der die Zeichenkodierung unterstützt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. August 2005)

Also ich verwende normalerweise den Phase 5.3 (htmledit). Aber da muß ich jetzt erst mal nachforschen ob der schon UDF-8 unterstützt, dieses jahr soll da nämlich noch eine neue Version erscheinen.

Gruß


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. August 2005)

Nein, Phase 5 unterstützt leider (noch) kein UTF-8. Ein Grund für mich, auf das auch von Gumbo genutzte Notepad2 umzusteigen (als ich noch Windows benutzte). Such dir einfach einen guten Editor, der dir gefällt und der UTF-8 unterstützt.

Gumbo: Wie kommst du denn auf die Zahl 1.114.112? Ich dachte immer, bei UTF-8 stünden einem »nur« 65.536 und bei UTF-16 ganze 4.294.967.296 Zeichen zur Verfügung …


----------



## Gumbo (14. August 2005)

Ich hab die Zeichen natürlich nicht gezählt, sondern die Zahl lediglich dem Wikipedia-Artikel entnommen:





			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> UTF-8 unterstützt bis zu 4 Byte, auf die sich wie bei allen UTF-Formaten alle 1.114.112 Unicode-Zeichen abbilden lassen.


----------

